# il fait beau (temps) / il fait (du) soleil / il y a du soleil / le temps est beau/ensoleillé



## Robert_Hope

Salut!

si on veut parler du temps, les anglais apprennent que l'on dit:

il fait de + XXXX

Exemple:

il fait du soleil
il fait du vent

Aujourd'hui j'ai parlé avec une amie française qui m'a dit que cet construction n'existe pas (ou bien, elle ne l'a jamais entendue)

Elle dit:

il fait beau

MAIS

il y a du vent
il y a du soleil

Qui a raision? Les anglais ou la française?!

Merci d'avance!

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Anne345

Tout ce que vous dites se dit. 
On dit aussi sans l'article _il fait soleil_ , mais seulement pour le soleil.


----------



## janpol

il fait du vent, il fait du soleil, oui, on n'a pas vraiment de raisons d'en être très fiers mais on dit ça en France. Ca doit plus ou moins se limiter à ces deux exemples. (il ne fait pas de pluie, de neige ou de grêle par exemple)On entend aussi le verbe "faire" employé dans des phrases un peu plus élaborées : Il fait un vent à décorner les boeufs/les cocus. Il fait un vent à ne pas tenir debout... Il fait un soleil à ne pas pouvoir rester plus de 10 mn dehors".,par exemple...


----------



## Anna-chonger

Bonjour! et si on veut insister sur l'intensité du soleil ou de la pluie, que dira-t-on alors? Je sais que l'on dit "il y a beaucoup de soleil" ou bien "il pleut fort". Et je voudrais savoir encore d'autres expressions qui sont plus fortes que "il pleut" mais moins "imagées" que "il pleut à cordes"... etc.
Merci d'avance


----------



## janpol

Il fait un soleil de plomb.
Il pleut à seaux.
Il pleut comme vache qui pisse. (mais, là, c'est une expression très imagée).


----------



## itka

_Il pleut, il pleut (très) fort, il pleut des cordes _que jene sens pas comme "très imagée"_, il pleut à verse_ (cette dernière expression étant pour moi la plus courante).

_Il fait soleil, il fait un soleil de plomb _comme l'a dit Janpol. Il faut comprendre que le soleil est alors juste au-dessus de nos têtes, qu'il pèse sur nous comme du plomb et qu'il n'y a aucun nuage pour nous protéger. C'est l'expression la plus usuelle, je crois. 

Dans les autres cas, je ne vois que des expressions imagées :
"La neige tombe en tourbillons, à gros flocons" 
"La neige (la pluie) tombe en rafales".
 "Il est tombé une averse de pluie, de neige, de grêle".
"Il y a un orage de grêle"
"Le vent souffle en rafales" "il fait un vent terrible, violent".

Je crois qu'on utilise volontiers des adjectifs pour ces phénomènes naturels.

En dehors des simples constatations : il pleut, il neige, il fait soleil, on préfère employer le substantif comme sujet du verbe, plutôt qu'un sujet impersonnel :
La pluie tombe avec violence, la grêle s'abat, le soleil _darde ses rayons_ (très,très poétique et littéraire  ! ) le soleil nous assomme, le vent hurle dans la forêt... On devient vite littéraire à ce petit jeu !


----------



## tilt

itka said:


> En dehors des simples constatations : il pleut, il neige, il fait soleil, on préfère employer le substantif comme sujet du verbe, plutôt qu'un sujet impersonnel


Je crois que la question initiale portait justement sur de "simples constatations", par exemple comment dire à quelqu'un qui se trouve ailleurs le temps qu'il fait ici.

Voici la façon, peut-être très personnelle, dont je parle du temps :
_- _J'emploie plutôt _*il fait* _avec des *adjectifs *: _il fait beau/mauvais/froid/chaud/gris_.
- Je préfère généralement _*il y a* _(même si _il fait_ se dit aussi) avec des *noms *comme _du soleil,_ _du brouillard_,_ du vent, du tonnerre, des éclairs, [de l'/un] orage, une tempête, une tornade..._
- Pour les *précipitations *(c.à.d. de l'eau qui tombe du ciel, qu'elle soit liquide ou solide) j'ai tendance à utiliser le *verbe *correspondant : _il pleut, il neige, il grêle. __Il vente_ se dit aussi, mais sonne assez littéraire.


----------



## Anna-chonger

[…] Est-ce que l'on dit "le soleil est fort"?


----------



## itka

Je ne le dis pas de façon usuelle, mais c'est tout à fait correct.

Il me semble qu'on le verrait plutôt avec un adverbe de quantité :
_"Le soleil est très fort" "le soleil est trop fort"..._


----------



## tilt

_Le soleil brille fort_, plutôt.


----------



## santpola

Bonjour, pour parler du temps on dit : il fait beau temps. Est-ce qu'on peut dire aussi: le temps fait beau? Merci bien


----------



## SwissPete

Non, malheureusement pas !

Mais on peut dire : « Le temps est beau ».


----------



## TitTornade

Bonsoir,
je ne crois pas avoir déjà entendu dire : "il fait beau temps", non plus...
On dit juste : "il fait beau"...


----------



## santpola

_il est ensoleillé_ ou _il fait un temps ensoleillé_?

Bonjour, est ce que toutes les deux expressions sont correctes, ou seulement la première? Merci en avance


----------



## anne-kate

Seule la deuxième est correcte.
Il fait un temps ensoleillé.

a-k


----------



## JulieOz

Personnellement, je ne dirais pas : il est ensoleillé, mais il fait ensoleillé ou le temps est ensoleillé


----------



## catheng

je dirais : il fait beau. Le temps est ensoleillé.


----------



## TitTornade

"c'est ensoleillé !" 
"Il y a du soleil" !
"Il fait soleil"...

Si vous dites : "il est ensoleillé", on risque de vous demander "Qui est ensoleillé ????" avec un regard bizarre !


----------



## ilie86

Bonjour,

j'ai un problème avec le choix du verbe.

En français, peut-on dire:

"Il fait humide"?

En plus, j'ai cherche sur le Petit Robert et j'ai trouvé deux expressions: "Il fait soleil/Il fait du soleil". Peut-on utiliser aussi l'expression "Il y a du soleil"?


Merci de votre aide


----------



## Lacuzon

Ciao Ilie86,

Oui, en général, pour parler du temps on utilise la construction impersonnelle il fait... chaud/froid/humide/sec/du vent/soleil/beau/mauvais...

On peut aussi utiliser il y a . 

Il fait du soleil = un peu de soleil.
Il fait soleil = ciel bleu et rares nuages.
Il fait plein soleil = pas un nuage à l'horizon.


----------



## ilie86

Donc:
Il fait beau
Il fait froid
Il fait sec
Il fait du vent/ il y a du vent
Il fait du soleil/Il fait soleil/Il y a du soleil
Il fait humide/ il y a de l'humidité
Il fait mauvais
Il fait sec
Il y a du brouillard
Il pleut
Il neige
Il est nuageux/Il y a des nuages

Est-ce correct?


----------



## Lacuzon

Seul il est nuageux ne se dit pas. On dira plutôt le temps est nuageux ou il y a des nuages.

Toutes les autres phrases sont courantes.

Comme vous l'avez mentionné, la formulation _le temps est _est aussi possible :
Le temps est brumeux/nuageux/humide/neigeux/ensoleillé/sec/froid/pluvieux/...


----------



## pignon

Bonjour,
Pourriez-vous me dire si l'expression "Il fait beau temps" (avec temps) est-elle correcte? Ou c'est obligatoire de dire "Il fait beau" tout court?
Pourriez-vous me dire si l'expression "Il fait soleil" (avec le verbe "faire") est-elle correcte? Ou la seule expression correcte est: "Il y a du soleil"?
Merci à tous/toutes


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Tout est correct : il fait beau/mauvais (temps).

Il fait soleil se dit.


----------



## Roméo31

Pignon, tu peux dire aussi : Il fait *du* soleil.


----------



## Logospreference-1

Le TLFi II, A, 2, c, β ajoute _il fait grand soleil_ et moi j'ajoute _il fait un beau soleil_.


----------



## volo

Moi aussi, je dirais sans problème « Il fait *du* soleil » , sur le même modèle que la phrase « Il fait *du* vent ».


----------



## Katoussa

C'est un peu un régionalisme, cela serait considéré comme fautif dans certains endroits (comme chez moi, ça m'irrite les oreilles  )

Katoussa.


----------



## Logospreference-1

Moi non plus je ne dirais pas _il fait du soleil_ mais _nous avons du soleil_. Les habitudes sont diverses, mais le TLFi reconnaît tout-à-fait_ il fait (du) soleil_.


----------



## Katoussa

Nous avons ? Ah c'est drôle ! Moi je dis juste "il y a"


----------



## Micia93

Pourquoi rajouter "temps"? "il fait beau" "il fait mauvais" se suffisent à eux-mêmes.


----------



## pignon

Bonjour,
Est-ce qu'on peut utiliser en tant que synonymes "Temps beau" et "temps bon" dans les phrases suivantes?
- "Dans le nord de la France le temps normalement n'est pas très beau" 
- "Dans le nord de la France le temps normalement n'est pas très bon" 
Qu'en pensez-vous?
Merci d'avance


----------



## Oddmania

Salut,

Je n'utiliserais pas _bon_, c'est certain. Cela dit, je n'utiliserais pas _beau _non plus. Dans ma version du français, on ne dit pas que le temps _est beau_ (c'est peut-être différent en français canadien). J'entends généralement qu'_il fait beau_, ou qu'_il fait beau temps_. On pourrait aussi dire que _le climat n'est pas très agréable_.


----------



## pignon

Merci! Mais on dit "le temps est au beau fixe" et on utilise "le temps"... c'est pourquoi je ne comprends pas bien...
Et est-ce qu'on pourrait dire "il fait bon" au lieu de "il fait beau"?


----------



## Nawaq

Pour @Oddmania, je viens du sud ouest, j'ai été un peu partout, mais dans ma famille on le dit, enfin bon, c'est peut-être juste un truc de famille, ou un régionalisme du sud ouest.

@ain'ttranslationfun?, hello, je crois pas qu'on capitalise, c'est à vérifier avec quelqu'un qui s'y connais (donc pas moi )
"Dans le nord de la France, il fait... mauvais (temps)", moi ça m'a l'air bien


----------



## Oddmania

pignon said:


> Merci! Mais on dit "le temps est au beau fixe" et on utilise "le temps"... c'est pourquoi je ne comprends pas bien...
> Et est-ce qu'on pourrait dire "il fait bon" au lieu de "il fait beau"?


On dit aussi que la météo est au beau fixe, mais on ne dit jamais que la météo est belle  _Il fait bon _et _Il fait beau _sont tous les deux possibles. _Bon _fait référence aux températures (douces, légèrement chaudes), alors que _beau _fait référence au temps dans un sens plus large (soleil, etc.).
[…]


Nawaq said:


> Pour @Oddmania, je viens du sud ouest, j'ai été un peu partout, mais dans ma famille on le dit, enfin bon, c'est peut-être juste un truc de famille, ou un régionalisme du sud ouest.


Tu dirais vraiment, par exemple, _Je n'aime pas sortir quand le temps n'est pas beau_ ? A mes oreilles, ça sonne un peu bizarre.


----------



## Nawaq

Oddmania said:


> Tu dirais vraiment, par exemple, _Je n'aime pas sortir quand le temps n'est pas beau_ ? A mes oreilles, ça sonne un peu bizarre.



C'est quelque chose que je pourrais dire, oui


----------



## coriandremélisse

Bonjour à tous/toutes,
C'est possible de dire en français: "Hier il a fait une journée ensoleillée" ou "Hier il a fait ensoleillé"? Ça me semble un peu bizarre mais sur Internet on en trouve quelques résultats...  Je ne sais pas si ça se dit vraiment.
merci d'avance


----------



## JClaudeK

"Hier, c'était une journée ensoleillée" 
"Hier il a fait ensoleillé"


----------



## samiraa

Hier, il a fait une journée ensoleillée est correct.
La journée d'hier a été ensoleillée.


----------



## JClaudeK

samiraa said:


> Hier, il a fait une journée ensoleillée est correct.
> La journée d'hier a été ensoleillée.


Pour moi, _" il a fait une journée ensoleillée" _n'est pas correct. (A la question "Quel temps fait-il ?" on ne peut pas répondre par  "Il fait une journée ....")
Plutôt:
Hier, nous avons eu une journée ensoleillée.

Qu'en pensent les autres ?


----------



## Lly4n4

Mmmh... "Hier, c'était ensoleillé / il a fait soleil / c'était une journée ensoleillée / nous avons eu du soleil / nous avons eu une journée ensoleillée / nous avons eu beau temps, avec un grand soleil".

Par contre, "il a fait une journée ensoleillée" et "il a fait ensoleillé", je ne trouve pas ça très correct - tout comme "il a fait du vent" et "il a fait du soleil", mais je me demande si ce n'est pas dû aux régionalismes (ou à l'âge ?). Ça ne me choquerait pas outre mesure, mais je corrigerais à l'écrit.


----------



## Wynn Mathieson

JClaudeK said:


> "Hier, c'était une journée ensoleillée"
> "Hier il a fait ensoleillé"


Pourtant, on entendra à la radio des phrases comme: "Il fera ensoleillé avec des risques d'averses en fin de matinée".


----------



## JClaudeK

Wynn Mathieson said:


> Pourtant, on entendra à la radio des phrases comme: "Il fera ensoleillé avec des risques d'averses en fin de matinée".


Il est vrai qu'on peut l'entendre/ lire mais c'est un abus de langage. En bon français, on parle d'une journée/ semaine/ .... ensoleillé(e).


> ensoleillé,e
> *B.−* [En parlant d'une période pendant laquelle on bénéficie de la lumière et de la chaleur solaires] _Nous avons eu* un après-midi, un mois, une arrière-saison exceptionnellement ensoleillé(e)*_


En revanche, on peut dire "_Il fait/ fera (du) soleil." - _contrairement à ce que prétend Lly4n4:
_


Lly4n4 said:



			je ne trouve pas ça très correct - tout comme "il a fait du vent" et "il a fait du soleil"
		
Click to expand...


*β)* Empl. impers. Il fait (du) soleil. Il fait beau, le temps est ensoleillé._


----------



## plantin

JClaudeK said:


> Plutôt: Hier, nous avons eu une journée ensoleillée.Qu'en pensent les autres ?


Oui, autre solution: "Hier a été ensoleillé", par exemple sonne juste pour moi.


----------



## janpol

Quelques oublis : il y a du crachin, il crachine, qui concernent au minimum la Bretagne et la Normandie, le "c'est l'grand beau !" alpin, le 'il fait (du) mistral' de la vallée du Rhône et de Provence.
Je n'ai jamais entendu "il fait/afait/fera ensoleillé" 
'il fait plein soleil" : on s'expose en plein soleil (sans écran entre soi et le soleil) quand on ambitionne de devenir couleur chocolat et qu'on n'est encore qu'au stade "écrevisse".
Noms + Adjectifs = Il fait mauvais, chaud, gris... (Tilt) ces adjectifs ne jouent-ils pas le rôle d'adverbes ?
Le mot 'climat' est apparu dans ce fil mais il concerne un autre point de vue : il prend en considération les données climatiques (précipitations, pression atmosphérique, températures etc... ) d'un lieu établies sur de longues périodes. On peut ainsi dire que tel endroit jouit d'un climat océanique, monagnard, méditerranéen etc... Je peux ainsi me trouver en plein Sahara, recevoir une pluie abondante et affirmer que le climat de cet endroit est celui que l'on rencontre dans les déserts (pluies rares et peu abondandes)


----------



## Maître Capello

D'accord avec JCK et Lly4n4 pour les phrases suivantes :

_Il a fait/fait/fera une journée ensoleillée_.  (mais peut-être cela se dit-il dans certaines régions ?)
_Il a fait/fait/fera ensoleillé_.  (mais peut-être cela se dit-il dans certaines régions ?)
_Il a fait/fait/fera un temps ensoleillé_. 
_Le temps était/est/sera ensoleillé_. 
_Hier nous avons eu une journée ensoleillée_. ​


plantin said:


> "Hier a été ensoleillé", par exemple sonne juste pour moi.


Je n'aime que moyennement pour ma part… Je préférerais rajouter un substantif comme _journée_ ou _temps_ :

_Hier a été une *journée* ensoleillée_.
_Hier le *temps* était ensoleillé._​


JClaudeK said:


> En revanche, on peut dire "_Il fait/ fera (du) soleil." - _contrairement à ce que prétend Lly4n4:


_Il fait (du) soleil_ est vraiment tout sauf naturel pour moi. Je ne dis pas que cela ne se dit pas ; je dis seulement que je ne le dirais jamais moi-même et que je trouve ce tour étrange.


----------



## JClaudeK

Maître Capello said:


> _Il fait (du) soleil_ est vraiment tout sauf naturel pour moi.


Sans l'article, j'ai déjà entendu maintes fois: "_Il fait soleil aujourd'hui." (etc.) ,_ surtout dans le Midi.
Personnellement, je ne l'utilise que rarement.


----------



## Chimel

Maître Capello said:


> D'accord avec JCK et Lly4n4 pour les phrases suivantes :
> _Il a fait/fait/fera ensoleillé_.  (mais peut-être cela se dit-il dans certaines régions ?​



En tout cas, comme le fait remarquer Wynn Mathieson au message #43, c'est du vocabulaire de bulletin météo. Et donc, à force de l'entendre régulièrement à la télé ou à la radio, je pense que ça entre peu à peu dans l'usage.​


----------



## k@t

JClaudeK said:


> Il est vrai qu'on peut l'entendre/ lire mais c'est un abus de langage.


Pourquoi serait-ce un emploi abusif ?
Dans la mesure où le tour _faire + adjectif_ est possible en français (_il fait nuageux, il fait gris, il fait orageux, il fait pluvieux,_ etc.), sans doute par ellipse notamment de _temps_ (_il fait un temps nuageux, gris, orageux, pluvieux_), pourquoi ne pas accepter _il fait (un temps) ensoleillé_ comme possiblement (c'est à voir) peu fréquent, mais non abusif ?


----------



## JClaudeK

k@t said:


> pourquoi ne pas accepter _il fait (un temps) ensoleillé_ comme possiblement (c'est à voir) peu fréquent, mais non abusif ?



J'ai déjà donné la raison:


> ensoleillé,e
> *B.−* [*En parlant d'une période* pendant laquelle on bénéficie de la lumière et de la chaleur solaires] _Nous avons eu* un après-midi, un mois, une arrière-saison exceptionnellement ensoleillé(e)*_



Évidemment, si l'on doit/ peut accepter tout ce "qu'on peut l'entendre/ lire" dans les médias ou ailleurs, si l'on considère que les règles pour "formater" la langue n'ont aucune valeur, rien n'est abusif.


----------



## k@t

JClaudeK said:


> J'ai déjà donné la raison:


Je ne vois-là aucune raison, simplement une série d’exemples où l’adjectif est dans un emploi typique (= vient complémenter un substantif exprimé).
Donc, tu n’acceptes pas non plus *Il fait orageux*, et les autres que j’ai cités ?


JClaudeK said:


> Évidemment, si l'on doit/ peut accepter tout ce "qu'on peut l'entendre/ lire" dans les médias ou ailleurs, si l'on considère que les règles pour "formater" la langue n'ont aucune valeur, rien n'est abusif.


Ah oui, la caricature comme argument, pourquoi pas ? Personnellement, ça ne me convainc jamais.
En l’occurrence, il s’agit de s’interroger sur le rejet (ou pas) d’un adjectif – _ensoleillé_ - dans un paradigme (_il fait + adjectif_) bien établi.


----------



## Wynn Mathieson

k@t said:


> Pourquoi serait-ce un emploi abusif ?
> Dans la mesure où le tour _faire + adjectif_ est possible en français (_il fait nuageux, il fait gris, il fait orageux, il fait pluvieux,_ etc.), sans doute par ellipse notamment de _temps_ (_il fait un temps nuageux, gris, orageux, pluvieux_), pourquoi ne pas accepter _il fait (un temps) ensoleillé_ comme possiblement (c'est à voir) peu fréquent, mais non abusif ?


Merci, k@t. À noter que la question initiale portait sur ce que l'on dit, et non pas sur ce que l'on_ devrait_ dire.


----------



## JClaudeK

Wynn Mathieson said:


> À noter que la question initiale portait sur ce que l'on dit, et non pas sur ce que l'on_ devrait_ dire.


Justement, nous sommes plusieurs (voir plus haut) à avoir fait remarquer que "_il fait ensoleillé" _ne se disait pas ou très peu/ ou peut-être seulement dans certaines régions (?).


----------



## mérovée dutilhac

Oui, le parler "populaire" dirait plutôt : "_il fait soleil"_


----------



## Lunettes de Manon

tilt said:


> _- _J'emploie plutôt _*il fait* _avec des *adjectifs *: _il fait beau/mauvais/froid/chaud/gris_.
> - Je préfère généralement _*il y a* _(même si _il fait_ se dit aussi) avec des *noms *comme _du soleil,_ _du brouillard_,_ du vent, du tonnerre, des éclairs, [de l'/un] orage, une tempête, une tornade..._



Bonjour. En ce qui concerne le nuage, on dit «il fait des nuages» ou «il y a des nuages »?


----------



## janpol

"Il fait des nuages" ne se dit pas du tout : le ciel est nuageux, c'est nuageux, il y a des nuages, le soleil se cache derrière des nuages,
c'est couvert, le ciel est couvert



tilt said:


> J'emploie plutôt _*il fait* _avec des *adjectifs *: _il fait beau/mauvais/froid/chaud/gris_.


Les adjectifs que tu cites me semblent être devenus des adverbes.


----------



## k@t

Lunettes de Manon said:


> «il fait des nuages» ou «il y a des nuages »?


Comme l'a indiqué janpol, _Il fait des nuages_ ne se dit pas en revanche on peut dire _*Il fait nuageux. *_
(Et puis encore _Le temps est nuageux / Le temps est aux nuages_ - cette dernière tournure n'étant sans doute pas la plus courante).


----------



## Simoom

Bonjour, je crois que je n'ai jamais entendu "il fait du soleil".
Je ne prétends pas que c'est incorrect (je n'ai pas vérifié dans les grammaires), mais cela semble peu usité.

A mon avis on dirait plutôt:

"il fait beau / mauvais"
"il y a du vent"
"il y a un beau soleil"
"c'est ensoleillé"
"c'est pluvieux"

et, évidemment
"il pleut / il vente".. etc


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Et si le temps change (est en train de changer), peut-on dire "Il (Le temps) devient ensoleillé?" "Le temps vire au soleil." (par exemple)?

Et pour prédire le temps, "Demain sera ensoleillé/Demain, il y aura du soleil.", ça va?


----------



## Maître Capello

Je pourrais dire : _Le temps devient (de plus en plus) ensoleillé_, voire : _Le temps vire au beau_, mais pas : _Le temps vire au soleil_. Cela dit, je dirais plus probablement : _Le temps s'améliore._

Et pour une prévision (qui n'est pas une prédiction), je dirais : _Demain sera une journée ensoleillée_, ou plus simplement : _Demain il fera beau_. Mais même si ce ne serait pas faux, je ne dirais pas : _Demain il y aura du soleil_.


----------



## JClaudeK

Maître Capello said:


> Mais même si ce ne serait pas faux, je ne dirais pas : _Demain il y aura du soleil_.


Pour moi, "_Demain il y aura du soleil_." est une phrase assez courante - moins usité cependant que "_Demain il fera beau_."


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Merci, Me C! (#61)


----------



## clamor

volo said:


> Moi aussi, je dirais sans problème « Il fait *du* soleil » , sur le même modèle que la phrase « Il fait *du* vent ».


Comme plusieurs personnes l'ont dit, je pense que je n'ai jamais entendu ''Il fait *du* soleil/vent.'' Je pense que si j'entendais quelqu'un le dire, je le (la) prendrais pour un(e) étranger(e).
Par contre ''Il fait soleil'' sonne tout à fait naturel, quoique peut-être un peu vieilli...


----------



## jekoh

clamor said:


> Comme plusieurs personnes l'ont dit, je pense que je n'ai jamais entendu ''Il fait *du* soleil/vent.'' [...]
> Par contre ''Il fait soleil'' sonne tout à fait naturel


C'est exactement l'inverse pour moi.


----------



## clamor

Ah! Peut-être une différence Nord/Sud ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Pour moi qui ne suis ni du Nord ni du Sud, aucune des deux solutions n'est naturelle, surtout celle avec l'article partitif. Je crois que je n'emploierais jamais le verbe _faire_ avec _soleil_ sans aucun qualificatif :

_Il fait soleil._ ​_Il fait *du* soleil._ ​
Pour moi c'est soit _Il *y a* du soleil_, soit _Il fait *beau*_.

Quoique je ne le dirais pas nécessairement, l'ajout d'un qualificatif rendrait toutefois les choses plus naturelles pour moi :

_Il fait *grand* soleil._ (Mais je préférerais encore : _Il fait grand *beau*_.)​_Il fait *un* soleil *de plomb*_.​


----------



## clamor

Maître Capello said:


> _Il fait *grand* soleil._ (Mais je préférerais encore : _Il fait grand *beau*_.)​


C'est intéressant, ce doit être un Helvétisme (*il fait grand beau*)


----------



## Maître Capello

Ce n'est pas parce que vous n'avez jamais entendu cette expression que ça doit nécessairement être un helvétisme…  Je l'ai d'ailleurs souvent entendue en France. En voici plusieurs exemples glanés ici et là :

_Samedi 23 février après-midi, il faisait grand beau dans le ciel de Saint-Denis_ (_Le Monde_).
_L'été, c'est parfois compliqué de coucher son bébé tôt quand il fait grand beau et chaud_ (_20 minutes_).
_Il fera grand beau sur la majeure partie du département_ (_Var-matin_).
_J’ai également pris une paire de lunettes de soleil, déjà parce qu’il faisait grand beau et pour protéger mes yeux de la poussière et de la poudre colorée_ (blog d'une Bordelaise).
_Hier il faisait grand beau, ce soir il pleut_ (blog de Lyonnais).
_Il n’y a personne encore une fois et il fait grand beau_ (blog d'un Parisien).
_Quand il fait grand beau, vous profiterez de la terrasse_ (site de chambres d'hôtes en Charente-Maritime).


----------



## JClaudeK

clamor said:


> C'est intéressant [.....] (*il fait grand beau*)


Jamais entendu non plus. 
En revanche, j'entends souvent "*C'est le* grand beau (aujourd'hui)."


----------



## clamor

Ah d'accord @Maître Capello 
Et ce n'est pas du tout dans un registre plaisant ?


----------



## jekoh

D'après le site de l'Académie française : 


> On dira plus souvent _il fait un beau soleil, il y a du soleil, il fait du soleil._
> 
> La forme elliptique _il fait soleil _n’est pas incorrecte mais d’usage familier.


----------



## Maître Capello

clamor said:


> Et ce n'est pas du tout dans un registre plaisant ?


Non, c'est un registre tout à fait courant.


----------



## clamor

D'accord 
Je demandais, parce que les expressions _j'ai grand faim, etc. _sont souvent utilisées avec humour (chez nous).


----------

